# ADA Amazonia - How much do I need and WHERE?



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do NOT use EI with new Aquasoil. Years ago when I knew less than today I did this and it was an absolute algae farm. The whole idea of Aquasoil, especially when new, is that it contains plenty of nutrients so only minimal water supplementation (mainly of potassium and traces) is needed. 

Aquasoil leaches a lot of ammonia/ammonium to help the plants acclimate and start growing vigorously and provide a source to kickstart the nitrifying bacteria. However too high levels are also bad for plant and microbial health so very frequent water changes are required, up to daily for the first week. This discusses proper Aquasoil usage as well as other aspects of ADA methodology and starting a new tank. Using this method I cycled my new AS tank in just 3 weeks, with essentially no algae (mainly some minor diatoms). 

In my opinion the results are well worth the effort.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

There is a calculator here, if i may post this link.

Aqua Soil

Michel.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Totally missed the bag question. I used 5 x 9L bags on my 120 (4' x 2' footprint) and have maintained a pretty decent slope.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

I remember dealing with an ammonia spike when putting a few fish in an emergency 10 gallon and having to change water daily. I wasn't planning on it being that frequent with an 80 gallon though. Do you think that daily 15% water changes would take care of things for a few weeks/months? I would hate to think of draining/replacing 40 gallons a day...

I tried looking up Axelrodi202's link but is appears to be dead.

If I did the daily water changes, I would stop EI during that time it seems. I have crypts, a java fern and a few different mosses that are not rooted. I wonder how fert decrease in the water column would affect their growth? I'm sure the crypts will die back for a while anyway but they'll grow back. 

Hmmm, I'll need 5-6 bags. Now... where to get it? I've also been rethinking the decision to go with the Amazonia. I've ran into a few I liked just to find out they are tough to find. The LFS here in Chicago burb area only carry Flourite and EcoComplete and I might have to wait to get the quantity I need. Which is ok I guess since I still need to put in the new filter and wait for that to cycle and run for a while first. Then the substrate.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry, I made an error in the original post with my link. I fixed it. Here it is:

http://plantednanotanks.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Plantednanotanks.com-eBook-1.pdf

And yes, the proper method is large frequent daily water changes for the first week (at least 50%). Then every other day for the second week, three changes during the third, and two during the fourth. I did this on my 120. ADG said they would do it even on a tank with a couple meters width and length. 

There will be no low nutrients in the start. The Amazonia leaches plenty of ammonia, which plants utilize well (up to a certain point, before which it becomes toxic). The point of the water changes is to avoid the point of toxicity and also to prevent excess levels from encouraging algae. Your plants will be fine if not better for it. Cryptocoryne love Aquasoil. I started with three plantlets of Cryptocoryne affinis 'metallic red' in my tank and now I have a huge patch of the stuff. 

Honestly for the cost of Flourite and EcoComplete I'd just go with Amazonia. The former two don't really do much besides having some CEC and providing a bit of trace nutrients.


----------



## DirtDevilDTOM (Nov 10, 2014)

I can probably handle the water changes, thanks for the schedule you used. Any idea where one can get 6 bags of Amazonia these days? Seems to be near impossible to find.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

If there's no one local to you there are dealers like AFA, Aquatic Garden, and Monster Aquarium that should be able to ship. I believe ADA has a distributor locator on their English website.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

It's on Amazon.


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I also purchased mine on Amazon.


----------



## Jalseng (Dec 30, 2016)

You local fish store should carry them, even if their not listed.


----------

